# 220 to 190!



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Yeeee, Hawww, I just have to brag somewhere. I'm between 5'8" and 5'9" (I'm srinking as I age). At 220 I could barely get my butt out of chair and doing anything. No special diet. Just ate smarter. 30 pounds in roughly five months. Feel better, knees are better and can now walk at a fairly brisk pace without getting particularly winded. Target is 180, but all of the easy pounds are already gone.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats!!!
I've gone from 240 to 215 dipping towards 210, goal is 180 as well
Mostly Slow Carb & eating better, no exercise.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I went into the Navy at 155 lbs. Come out a bit more than three years later at 170. Those one pound per year pounds can kill you - literally. If I can get back to 180, that would be only a ten pound gain in about 45 years.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

(I'm srinking as I age). 

Yea, but your toe nails are further away!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good for you Ken. That quite a drop in weight. You'll be at 180 in no time.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Well, went down to 190, then rebounded. Now back to 188 plus. If I can go down a pound a week, and steady out, that would be fine.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

That's a nice loss. I lost 20 pounds pretty easily and then it stopped. I'll be starting a whole new way of eating Monday, so I'm hoping the next 20 will be easy, too.

Nomad


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I weighed the clothing and pocket contents I had on at the time I was in Dr. office. Just short of four pounds. So, waaaaaa-haaaaa, looks more like down to 185. Maybe next time I'll ask nurse if I can be weighed only in socks, jockies and T-shirt. But the taking off shoes and emptying pockets would be close.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

good job! my drs office does not let you take off your shoes, they say, they take it into consideration?? Pam


----------

